

Visualizing the Lorentz attractor in 3D with Python and VTK - laprise
http://www.martinlaprise.info/2010/02/28/visualizing-the-lorentz-attractor-with-vtk/

======
RK
This is why Python is the "web language" of choice for people doing any kind
of scientific or numerical programming. Libraries really make a language for
certain applications, and Python seems to have an extremely broad range.

------
pingswept
I think that would be the _Lorenz_ attractor, named after Edward Lorenz.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenz_attractor>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_N._Lorenz>

~~~
laprise
Wow … shame on me ! I did too much of special relativity :-)

------
omarish
That's brilliant - I just learned about this in class a few weeks ago where we
saw 2d simulations. Thanks for posting.

